# slingshot lanyard idea



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys I came up with this idea which I used for knives it gives a secure grip and is adjustable too.I have tried other ways but this one I found to be the fastest way.

slip the loop over your thumb and your done,once adjusted to fit it takes less than a second to grab your slingshot ready to shoot.of course no lanyard at all is the fastest way but not by much.

What do you think guys?



















Since taking the last picture I have adjusted the band so its nearer my thumb,more comfy now.










I had posted pics in another thread but removed them as I thought I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a pretty good idea!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah that's a really good idea. I've seen guys do this with knives as well.

Chris


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys that one was on my ed halligan stiff kiss I have a simpler one for that now but adjusted so it prevented the fingers sliding forward over the blade something you don't want happening on any blade, in the wrong hands this knife is more dangerous to the holder


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool idea, but then wouldn't the purpose of using a lanyard be obsolete?

I say this because in a normal wrist lanyard, the point of having it is to transfer the stress from the wrist to the main gripping area ( the thumb and index in your case). I can see your method being beneficial, but not for the purpose of locking the wrist which reduces the stress.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

drgreen said:


> Cool idea, but then wouldn't the purpose of using a lanyard be obsolete?
> 
> I say this because in a normal wrist lanyard, the point of having it is to transfer the stress from the wrist to the main gripping area ( the thumb and index in your case). I can see your method being beneficial, but not for the purpose of locking the wrist which reduces the stress.


I'm not 100% sure as I don't get any wrist stress using it this way, maybe down the ways I'll develop wrist stress and move back to the wrist lanyard only time will tell,at the moment it works fine


----------

